
It’s Time for the Nobel Committee to Honor Climate Research - doener
https://www.wired.com/2016/12/time-nobel-committee-honor-climate-research/?mbid=social_twitter
======
basicplus2
I'm not sure it is appropriate to give a Nobel prize for a hypothesis that has
not yet been proven.

~~~
drallison
Before you write snarky comments, you might take the time to review the
geophysics of climate, study the results of the current work in climate
science, read the reports, look at the photographic evidence for global
warming, and maybe even make a field visit or two to Alaska to see the changes
in person. This is serious stuff. Climate change and global warming is going
to spoil your life unless we collectively do something soon.

~~~
basicplus2
I have

------
drallison
The problem with this proposal is that Climate Science depends upon the
research, data, and analysis efforts of many people. The is no single new
particle to discover, no single chemical mechanism, no new phenomena. Just the
patient collection and analysis of data to provide as complete a picture as
possible of what is happening to our Earth and why. If a Nobel were to be
awarded, it would need to be awarded to the many major researchers who have
contributed to our understanding.

